# marijuana-seeds.NL



## CasualGrower (Dec 30, 2008)

Well the wife ordered form them a couple weeks ago..... Did not want to use Creditcards, so she used the electronic order and sent in IMO's.....   Benn almost 2 weeks now......

I am so Excited I cant beleive it..............

Man I hope they make it through.


Ordered 2 of their value packs.......  thier super strong pack with: Crystal, Ice and White Widow....

Also got thier classic pack ....... bubblegum or is it bubblicious, Northern Lights and Bigbud...

Both supposed to come with 5 freebies of Super Silver Haze.......



they are supposed to be shipped separately for security..... 

been 2 weeks now.. wife did the IMO ordering and not heard from them yet......  she is sending them an Email today to check on the status....

Anyway, Just keeping yall informed..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 31, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Well the wife ordered form them a couple weeks ago..... Did not want to use Creditcards, so she used the electronic order and sent in IMO's.....   Benn almost 2 weeks now......
> 
> I am so Excited I cant beleive it..............
> 
> ...



Mine took 15 days to arrive; I ordered them back in October.  Could be any day now


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

they will be there if not seized in the mail.i've gotten all my orders from them.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

I am impressed with their Aurora Indica. The Northern Lights turned into a jungle bush so I am curious what yours will look like. My Northern Lights seriously looked like a Thai plant and I ran out of room before it was fully flowering lol.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

man do not tell me that.i too have some NL beans from them.i have had enough of a battle with the mazar x afghani.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=92565&d=1229098972 

This mess took up an area that was 2.5' x 4' after only about 4 weeks of veg and 1 week of 12/12. Needless to say she got the chop in order to save my Aurora Indica, which I am glad I did.


----------

